# Angebot #15 - Fladen 845 Schwimmanzug - 20 jähriges Jubiläum Schlageter



## Echolotzentrum (20. Juni 2007)

Angebot # 15 - bis Montag den 25. Juni

*Fladen 845 Schwimmanzug*


*Ein Schwimmanzug, der die **DIN EN ISO 15027-1 (Klasse D) erfüllt.*

Kälteschutzanzüge verbessern die Chance, im kalten Wasser längere Zeit zu überleben. Die Materialien eines solchen Anzuges leiten die Wärme des Körpers nicht weiter und haben eine isolierende Wirkung.
Seit Juni 2002 gibt es die EN ISO 15027 (Kälteschutzanzüge und Seenot-Kälteschutzanzüge für Personen, die bei ihrer Arbeit oder in ihrer Freizeit nahe dem oder auf dem Wasser aktiv sind).​ 
*Weitere Merkmale: *​
Komfortabler, wasserdichter Overall mit integriertem Auftriebsschaum​
*ISO 15027 - 1 (Klasse D) *
*bei 5-10°C Wassertemp. = min. 1,5h Überlebenszeit*
*bei 10-15°C Wassertemp. = min. 2h Überlebenszeit *​
100 % Wind- und Wasserdicht​
große Taschen vorne, auf dem Ärmel und dem Bein​
Wasser abgeschirmte Innentasche​
Handytasche auf dem Arm​
Reflektoren an den Ärmeln​
Neoprenbündchen an den Ärmeln​
Trillerpfeife in der Seitentasche​
Kapuze im Kragen​
Klettverschlüsse an den Ärmel und Beinen​
Hoher Fleece Kragen​
*Farbe:* Orange/Blau (Abb. ähnlich) 
UVP - Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers € 159,00​








 
*Aktionspreis: 99,- EUR* 
inkl. Versandkosten​ 


 

​ 
weitere Informationen finden Sie auch auf unserer Homepage www.echolotzentrum.de​


----------

